# Video of Petunia eating watermelon



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Prepare yourself for a lot of drooling :lol:


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

om nom nom. Too cute! I wish I could get my girl to eat her fruits and veggies :roll:


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

That was so adorable! Thank you for sharing!  She is so cute!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it  Her absolute favorite food is green peppers, she goes nuts for them! Here's a video of her munching on them from a coffee mug:


----------



## AliciaS (Aug 2, 2012)

She is way cute. I'll have to try some new stuff of that stuff with Penelope.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love Petunia! That little mouth going and going! And her little pink feet on the plate!
And her outstretched little arms in the mug!!!


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

Aaaahhhhhh, so cuuuute! :3 Thanks for posting. It made my night!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ohhh my goodness that was adorable.  Made my night!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

That is adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

brilliant!!! I'm going to stop by the fruiterer on my way back home and I'll get watermelon tested on my sweet Unariccia too.


----------

